# amberjack #'s in Panama City



## jboweriii (Sep 28, 2007)

Can anybody tell me some good public amberjack spots are? Looking for public reefs or wrecks within 10 miles. I've tried some #'s and not much luck. Thanks


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

the public bridge piling numbers 100ft or deeper have been good for us in the past


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

+1 on the recommendation above. Basically any wreck with high relief should hold AJ's. I've been seeing just barely legal AJ's on the public wrecks with good relief. I shot one myself, my first, ~ on one of the tugs


----------

